# SMTP-Port auf Windows-Server nicht ansprechbar



## dmdvhf (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Von heute auf morgen haben wir ein Problem mit dem Windows-Mailserver. Eingesetzt wird ArgoSoft. Ohne dass irgendwelche Einstellungen verändert wurden, ist ein Versand von E-Mails nicht mehr möglich. Die Fehlermeldung in einem PHP-Script z. B. lautet:
>>>
PHP Warning: mail() [function.mail]: Failed to connect to mailserver at "localhost" port 25, verify your "SMTP" and "smtp_port" setting in php.ini or use ini_set() in *** on line 3 
<<<

Wie kann ich überprüfen, was mit dem Port nicht stimmt, was dort nicht funktioniert?
Der Posteingang scheint zudem nur noch halb zu funktionieren, die E-Mails kommen erst Stunden später an ...

Vielen Dank, falls jemand eine Idee haben sollte.


----------



## dmdvhf (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo!
Das Problem ist nun gelöst, sorry für den unnötigen Beitrag ...

Dirk


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. Juli 2005)

Hi Dirk,

kannst du ggf. für andere Mitglieder noch kurz schreiben, wo das Problem lag bzw. wie ihr es gelöst habt?

danke,
arne


----------



## dmdvhf (1. Juli 2005)

Kann ich machen, die Frage ist nur, ob das hier jemanden weiterhilft, denn ich hab mich äußerst blöd angestellt. Hätte eher drauf kommen sollen ...

Der betreffende Server wurde zum Massen-Spamversand missbraucht. Deshalb kamen Mails erst Stunden später an - und dass keine mehr rausgingen, hat einfach damit zu tun, dass der SMTP-Server überlastet war.
Ich hätte vielleicht eine andere Fehlermeldung erwartet, am Port lags ja doch nicht.

Und das ganze wiederum ist darauf zurückzuführen, dass ich kurze Zeit versucht habe, den Mailserver ohne SMTP-Auth laufen zu lassen. Denn über die einfache php-Funktion mail() kann man sich leider nicht am Ausgangsserver anmelden, es erscheint diese Fehlermeldung:
>>
PHP Warning: mail() [function.mail]: SMTP server response: 551 User not local. Authentication required for relay in *** on line 3 
<<

ArgoSoft kann wohl nur global für alle Konten SMTP-Auth an- oder ausschalten. Vielleicht finde ich doch noch eine Möglichkeit, für PHP vom localhost eine Ausnahme zu machen.
Vielleicht hätte da jemand eine Idee?

Dirk


----------



## dmdvhf (1. Juli 2005)

Hmm, es ist wirklich nicht meine Absicht, euch zu nerven, glaubt mir. Aber auch das konnte ich jetzt lösen, nachdem ich schon seit einer Woche nach einer Lösung suche.
Ich konnte bei Argosoft die Adresse, die PHP verwendet (siehe sendmail_from in der php.ini), als "Trusted Adress" eintragen. Nun geht es wunderbar.

Vielleicht stolpert ja mal jemand über den Thread, der ähnliche Probleme hat. Dann hat er wenigstens noch einen Zweck erfüllt.
Dirk


----------

